# Anyone got a horse using  6ft 9" rugs



## Snuffles (1 October 2017)

I have got a new stable rug, size above, for sale , but there seems to be a shortage of big horses ? Anyone interested PM me !


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 October 2017)

I use 6'9" rugs but I'm not in the market for another, sorry!  I buy cheap Gallop rugs and if necessary buy new each season.  I don't like 2nd hand rugs and don't sell on myself.  If I need to get rid of a rug, I donate it to HAPPA, who are not far from us.


----------



## Snuffles (1 October 2017)

Not second hand as in ever been on a horse PaS !


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 October 2017)

Snuffles said:



			Not second hand as in ever been on a horse PaS !
		
Click to expand...

I see!  Well tbh, you are too far away from me anyway.  I'm sure you will find someone with a big horse nearer to you than I am


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 October 2017)

Prob a good idea to list the make, style and price. Ads like yours are now allowed on the regional pages.

Like PaS, I have a horse who takes a 6'9" rug, and she's only 16.1hh. However, I'm both out of area and stocked up with rugs .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 October 2017)

Snuffles said:



			I have got a new stable rug, size above, for sale , but there seems to be a shortage of big horses ? Anyone interested PM me !
		
Click to expand...

I used  6ft.9 - 6.ft and 4ft 9 and 4ft6 - only thing I don't use stable rugs as mine live in turnouts.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 October 2017)

deleted, I do hate my computer freezing and then double posting.


----------

